# FSH levels



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

I have just come back from seeing a private consultant in leicester and told I can not go for IVF because my FSH levels are 11?  He has basically told me to forget about it, it is not going to happen and I need to accept it and move on.  My husbands swim up analysis results were good but said no point having IUI as only a 5% chance it will work? Any advise please


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Mollybaby 

Firstly I am really sorry you've been told this, must be hard to get your head around.

11 is actually not that bad AT all and it saddens me that clinics take such a harsh view  obviously below 9 is preferrable but 11 is by far NOT the end. Every clinic has a different criteria with regards to FSH levels, my clinic has a cut of point of 15 but I know many others do cut off much earlier  and my personal view is ''Stats'' 

Molly, my FSH has been 14.1 and most recently 13.8 and as you can see by my ticker below I am now 12wks 1dy pregnant. Please, please DONOT for one moment thinks its over because its not, not by a long way...I would seriously look into another clinic get a second opinion. I know the Lister has a FAB reputation and specialise in FSH along with many other things. There are masses of ladies out there with Far, far greater FSH levels that have gone on to have babies over and over  one ladie in particular FSH of (i think) 21 and now has beautiful twins 

Honestly hun, dont give up....please   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194954.330;topicseen

Have a look at the link above ''Poor Responders'' maybe post on there - I'm sure the ladies will be happy to advise - be warned its a VERY fast moving thread so blink at you may miss 

Do take care and I hope you get a second opinion - even when my 14.1 result was given to me they only described that as only being slightly high   

If you ever wanna chat just PM 

Hayley
xxxxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Molly, this is so not true! I have fsh of 11.7 and just finished an ICSI cycle last month (a bfn but we got four embryos!) 
I agree with Hayley and would strongly recommend you try another clinic. 
FWIW, we were at Guys in London, and they said my fsh was elevated at 11.7, but not high - anything above 12 was high - and their cut-off for ivf was 15... 
As for IUI, yes the odds are about 5-10% in any given cycle, but we did three of those too... 

I'm just   at that consultant!!


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies, I am sitting here crying and having read your replies it did start me off again but in a nice way! because I think it is so kind of you to take the time to reply and make me feel more positive about things.  I am going to speak to my own doctor as soon as I can (he is very understanding), but also we are definately going to be going to a different clinic, good luck to both of you thank you so so much for your help.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mollybaby and welcome to FF 

I can't believe your consultant  I know many clinics won't treat you on the NHS if your FSH is over 9 but a private consultant saying that !! First of all as the others said do not despair  Generally with FSH anything below 9 is considered 'normal' and anything over is slightly raised/high. There are things you can do to lower your fsh - mine was just under 16 and i got it down to 8 in a matter of 3 months. You are in the slightly raised category and our fsh does give some indication of how well we will respond to ivf so the lower the better and to give yourself the optimum chance i would say perhaps do some of the things that will help lower it  I started having wheatgrass every day, it does taste horrible but you do get used to it and i used to put it in a smoothie for breakfast. I also went to chinese doctor and he prescribed me some herbs that were mixed especially for helping lower fsh and generally help with fertility. I had the herbs in powder form to make into a hot drink as they are more effective than the tablets but OMG if i thought the wheatgrass was bad this was disgusting and i remember the first time i drank them, DP got the drink ready and i took a sip, burst in to tears and sobbed my heart out  I did persevere and i did get used to it and it was all so worth it to have my fsh come in at under 9 every month. Oh and i I also had acupuncture once a week with the chinese doc. If you do go down the chinese doc route then please do make sure they are registered as many aren't and it's good to b careful. If you want any more info then please feel free to pm me hon 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment too. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info bambam, I have been reading up on internet and some sites say that even if you do get a lower reading another time they will always go by your highest reading? is this true do you know? Thanks again for your kind words x


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Mollybaby

I can't believe what your consultant has told you  My FSH is 12.9 and I'm starting IVF in a couple of weeks.  The consultant has warned me there is a significant chance my ovaries won't react to stimming even on the highest dose, but understands that I at least want to give it a go.  

I agree with the other ladies and would recommend you get a second opinion.  Please don't give up hope.


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Dids, thanks for your reply, i noticed you have been tested for AMH?  what is this?

JO
X


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Jo

It is true that they go by your highest reading but yours is only slightly raised so i would def do what you can to lower it as it will better your chances and also see another clinic. Do you have many options in your area hon?

An amh test checks your ovarian reserve, i.e how many eggs you have left. Not many clinics will do the test unless you ask for it and then i think you will have to pay. I got my gp to request one for me and then the clinic did it and sent my blood off to a lab in London. I think some of the London clinics are starting to do them now as there is a feeling that they give a more accurate indication than fsh of what you chances are of ivf being successful might be.

I can understand the NHS setting certain criteria for treatment but when we are paying privately i think the decision is ours. As Dids said her clinic have told her she may not respond as well to the stimming drugs as others with a lower fsh but there are many women on here who have only produced 1 or 2 eggs and have now got their longed for families. As they say 'it only takes one'  

Amanda xx


----------



## Pink Sparkles (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

I also have raised FSH at 13.5 and my hospital told me to come back again when my af starts again next month to test again.  I am shocked Mollybaby as to what your Consultant said to you.

Can I ask where do you get Wheatgrass from?  I keep reading about wheatgrass and acupuncture.  Have started acupuncture and am wanting to try this wheatgrass also.

Thanks

Tracy
x


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks bambam and Tracy,
I am going to see my GP and chat to him, there are a few other clinics not too far for me, I am going to look into them.  Im guessing you get wheatgrass from health shop i.e. holland & barratt.  Good luck to you all x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Molly

I am astounded at you consultant - he sounds awful!!! My FSH came back as 11 and i was heartbroken - my clinic only described it as 'borderline' though and said we'd be best going for the AMH test.  This come back as 'satisfactory fertility' and my Fertility Nurse told me that FSH can be extremely misleading so they don't take it at face value.  Good job really - although I 'm not pg yet (see the pma    ) - I've had two IVFs - first time 11 eggs (8 embies), second time 9 eggs (9 embies) - both on 4 amps of menopur.  My nurse told me if they'd have gone solely on FSH - they'd have put me on a high dose of menopur and there would have been a strong chance I'd have overstimmed.

Get yourself straight to a decent consultant for a second opinion - it certainly is not over!!!

Big


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Mollybaby

At present, AMH it is classed as the most relaible indicator of ovarian reserve.  My consultant automatically did this blood test, however, I'm going privately.  The NHS don't cover IVF for egg freezing as it's such a new technique, and at the moment I'm not well enough to have a child.   I'll be taking Menopur and starting at 300ml but he may well have to increase it to the maximum.  

Luuluu - did you get any side effects with Menopur?  From what I've read headaches seems to be one of the most common

Bambam - I didn't know you could lower your FSH level.  Unfortunately, I can't take any herbal remedies or have accupuncture.  Do you know if there are any other treatments that will have the same effect?


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Dids - I had no side effects at all from the Menopur - so much so that i panicked I had had no response!!!  I was reassured by the nurse at my clinic that this is quite normal and some people feel nothing.  So don't panic.


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks LuuLuu.  That was really good to hear


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks luuluu and dids,  Im going to mention being tested for AMH to my GP.  Definately feeling more positive again, it was such a shock, I never expected him to say what he said to us.  I have been to my local Holland & Barratt today and got wheatgrass & primrose oil, the lady there was so helpful and understanding, she new the consultant too as had a hysterectomy though him and her opinion was he was well past his sell by date!  I am sooo angry though that he just dismissed us and never even discussed alternative routes    I am thinking of phoning the clinic when I feel up to it and complaining.  He was very unprofessional, it was our 2nd appointment with him and he started off by saying " have we met before?  are you having ivf?"  very insensitive obviously had not even bothered to look at our notes, it went downhill from there really.  I hope you all get on well with whatever treatment you are having and we all get a BFP soon! It is certainly helping me posting on this site and knowing I am not on my own.

X


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Mollybaby - he definitely sounds past his sell by date - these seem very out of date views - maybe get some recommendations off here and ask your GP to refer you elsewhere.  If he or she can't - speak to your PCT and complain.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Girls

I took my wheatgrass in powder form and got it from ebay. In some places you can get it in the juice form and that is the best apparently.

Dids yoga apparently helps with your fsh and also a change in diet. I read a very good book called Inconceivable by Julie Indichova where she managed to get her fsh levels down from over 40   She did this through a variety of ways and i found her book very inspirational. One of the girls at my clinic saw Zita West. She'd had 12 cycles and after adopting Zita's advice she had the best quantity and quality of eggs she's ever produced and gave birth to a beautiful baby girl in March.

Amanda xx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Mollybaby, 

I had my IVF treatment cancelled by the NHS in March becuase my FSH was 14.8, we told afterwards that the cut off was 12.  We were devastated but we went and got a seond opionion.  My new doctor suspected my FSH level was blipping, I have had two subsequent tests which have come back at 9.1 and 6.5.  I also had an AMH test which wasn't so good ~ 3.4 ( low fertility potential).  However DH and I have gone ahead and started a private cycle which we are in the middle of right now.....will find out at scan tommorrow if I have responded any further from my last scan.  

We have found out subsequently that Herts PCT will treat women with FSH up to 15 on the NHS....so not too sure why Hammersmith cancelled our treatment.  We are back on the waiting list but as FSH was low this cycle we decided to go for a private cylcle.  I have been taking wheatgrass tablets for the last two cycles and I am convinced they have lowered my FSH.

Bottom line is go to another clinic and get a second opinion.  I suspect the reason the consultant that sent u away did so becuase you aren't a good bet and women in our situation wouldn't make their results look so good.


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Zahida - thanks for explaining your story.   for tomorrow's scan  

Bambam - thanks for the info on lowering FSH.  I might get the book you mentioned.  When I did a search on Amazon it came up that Julie Indichova has also got her own website www.fertileheart.com  Not looked at it yet.

Mollybaby - The consultant definitely sounds like he's past his sell by date.  hope you get a new appointment soon


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks girls for all your advise and experiences.

Amanda - Sorry am I being thick but who is Zita West? is she an author of a book then?

LuuLuu - Again probably a thick question who is PCT?

xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Molly - PCT is Primary Care Trust and they are responsible for commissioning health services from the various health providers such as hospitals for your particular area.  My PCT is Western Cheshire PCT - do you know which one you fall in - where do you live?

Zita West is a bit of a fertility guru - she's a midwife who helps women get in optimum health to conceive and has a clinic on Harley Street.  She has written quite a few books - I have one - they are good but take them with a pinch of salt as you can get to the point where you can't eat or drink anything!!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Molly as LuuLuu says Zita West has a clinic in London. My friend who had had 12 cycles actually went to see her and she put together a personalised programme for her and her husband. They stuck to it and as i say she had the best response ever in terms of quality and quantity. She had also suffered quite a few m/c too. As with all these things some people favour different methods of 'getting their bodies ready' but i think one of the most important things is that you do whatever the two of you are most comfortable with 

Her website is http://www.zitawest.com/

Amanda xx

/links


----------



## sapphire12 (May 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you got told that. My FSH level was 14 and it needed it to be under 12, my consultant then said i could have the test done twice more to see if the levels altered.  I asked my gp if losing weight and less stress could help as i'd read on the internet that less stress could help (I'm a highly stressful person), she said to try it and see, which i did and my levels went down to 7.5 on the next test.  I hate blood tests and took a relaxation cd in with me and concentrated on that.  My consultant started me straight away with the ivf cycle.

So I wish you the very best of luck and hope you are successful when you get your treatment.


----------



## Mollybaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you luuluu, bambam & sapphire

Thank you for replying to me.

I live in Hinckley, Leicestershire I will have to look into which one I fall under as I am definately not going to leave it, I don't feel in the right frame of mind at the minute as still a little upset but once I have my strength back I will be complaining.
I will take a visit to the library as well to get some books!
Thank you again and good luck to you all 
x


----------

